# gastric avm



## elenax

need opinion :  how would you code GASTRIC AVM (Areteriovenous Malformation) with a 537.89 or a 448.9???????


----------



## margaret.eden

Try 537.82 or 537.83


----------



## elenax

Thank you , that dx is definitely more specific!.


----------



## codegirl0422

try 747.61 Gastrointestinal vessel anomaly

This is what I usually use and is the code discussed in a conference  I went to.


----------



## elajenki

*Outpatient Coder*

747.61 is a congenital code.  Are you assuming it is congenital or was it stated in the documentation?  If it isn't documented as congenital, I would lean towards either the 537.82 or 537.83.  I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## bethh05

I agree with 537.82 and 537.83.


----------



## elajenki

*Outpatient Coder*

That definitely makes sense to me.  Thanks!


----------

